# Flash Palette website templates... gone?



## Photohoney (Oct 11, 2014)

I have two Flash Palette website templates, mini01 and Team Steve.  I have been using them for years and this week my hard drive crashed and it seems that I don't have a backup for the editor for the Team Steve template.  I went to the Flash Palette website to re-download the editor only to find out that the business has closed.  Does anyone know of a way to recover this file?  If not, can you recommend a good place to get a new template?

Features that I MUST have:
One time license fee.  I do not want to pay a monthly fee for my site.
Multiple galleries for my portfolio
A shopping cart option that allows for multiple customer galleries that are pasword protected.
Simple to navigate!

Here is my current site, that I can no longer update since I lost the editor,
PhotographyByShannon.com


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2014)

The Photocrati theme, running on WordPress does exactly what you want.


----------



## Photohoney (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you, I will look at those options.


----------

